# le macchine avrebbero ormai liberato l'uomo dal lavoro



## posse

Mi rivolgo ancora una volta ai vostri impareggiabili consigli...
Come potrei tradurre la frase:

Secondo il libro di Rifkin, infatti, le macchine avrebbero ormai liberato l`uomo dal lavoro e si tratterebbe, ora, solamente di gestire il tempo libero, ovvero liberato dal lavoro.

questo il mio modesto tentativo:

In Fact, according to Rifkin's book, the machines would have been free the man from work, so, now, the point would be to manage the leisure time, that is time liberate from work.

Grazie mille,
Posse


----------



## rrose17

My suggestion
_In fact, according to Rifkin's book, by now machines would have freed people from working, leaving them only to look after how to spend their new found leisure time._


----------



## posse

Grazie rrose17, cosi` fila decisamente meglio!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Posse 
Se posso, approfitterei di Rrose ... 

Rrose, ciao  
Would "machines would have set people free from working ..." be an alternative?


----------



## rrose17

Anja.Ann said:


> Would "machines would have set people free from working ..." be an alternative?


Ciao! I don't know why exactly but it sounds odd, to me. Is it because it should be ...machines would have set people free from having to work...? Also to _set someone _free is quite a strong way to say it and is usually reserved for such things as slavery. It tends to have a biblical ring to it and the word "working" is not a negative word on its own.


----------



## Pat (√2)

posse said:


> Mi rivolgo ancora una volta ai vostri impareggiabili consigli...
> Secondo il libro di Rifkin, infatti, le macchine avrebbero ormai liberato l`uomo dal lavoro e si tratterebbe, ora, solamente di gestire il tempo libero, ovvero liberato dal lavoro.



Anche questo tipo di condizionale si rende in inglese con "would have freed"?
Voglio dire, la frase potrebbe essere riscritta così:
"Secondo il libro di Rifkin, infatti, le macchine *hanno *ormai (*già*) liberato l'uomo dal lavoro e si *tratta* ora solamente di gestire il tempo libero, ovvero liberato dal lavoro."


----------



## byrne

√2 said:


> Anche questo tipo di condizionale si rende in inglese con "would have freed"?
> Voglio dire, la frase potrebbe essere riscritta così:
> "Secondo il libro di Rifkin, infatti, le macchine *hanno *ormai (*già*) liberato l'uomo dal lavoro e si *tratta* ora solamente di gestire il tempo libero, ovvero liberato dal lavoro."


I was thinking the same thing...

according to Rifkins book, machines have liberated mankind from labour and with the sole task of deciding how to spend our free time, our time away from work as such....

My version leaves much room for improvement, but I agree with V2 tenses...


----------



## Pat (√2)

byrne said:


> according to Rifkins book, machines have liberated mankind from labour and with the sole task of deciding how to spend our free time, our time away from work as such....



Mankind è "tanta roba"  Magari fosse! Forse meglio "people"?
"Tempo liberato dal lavoro" è molto Marx. Credo che si possa dire "time freed from work".

Il mio dubbio più forte, però, è sul quel "si tratta di gestire il tempo libero". Se non ricordo male, potrebbe essere qualcosa di diverso dal semplice "decidere come passare il tempo libero".

*Posse*, il testo si riferisce alla gestione individuale o alla gestione "sociale" del tempo libero/liberato dal lavoro?
"Gestione sociale" = tutti i sistemi che la società, l'economia, la politica "escogitano" per gestire, organizzare, "sfruttare" il tempo libero.


----------



## byrne

> Mankind è "tanta roba"  Magari fosse! Forse meglio "people"?


 people va bene depending on who Rifkins is and when he wrote (I'll check but ignorance is bliss)!


> Il mio dubbio più forte, però, è sul quel "si tratta di gestire il tempo libero". Se non ricordo male, potrebbe essere qualcosa di diverso dal semplice "decidere come passare il tempo libero".


 anche il mio, we need a subject in English or we slide into the passive so maybe something like "how to spend the/our free time is/has become the issue"?


----------



## ALEX1981X

rrose are you sure you have translated this -condizionale passato- in the right way ??

Io so che in inglese questo particolare uso del condizonale passato non può essere tradotto in quel modo che mi sembra troppo letterale

C'è un thread proprio per questo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=940604

forse può aiutare


----------



## Anja.Ann

rrose17 said:


> Ciao! I don't know why exactly but it sounds odd, to me. Is it because it should be ...machines would have set people free from having to work...? Also to _set someone _free is quite a strong way to say it and is usually reserved for such things as slavery. It tends to have a biblical ring to it and the word "working" is not a negative word on its own.




Grazie, Rrose!  Perfectly clear!


----------



## ALEX1981X

anja non ho scritto la mai proposta e io direi : the machines allegedely have freed the man from work / are thought-appeared to have freed the man from work. più che altro è una supposizione 
ribadisco che per me -would have freed- per tradurre l'italiano (avrebbero liberato) non va bene in questo contesto


----------



## Pat (√2)

byrne said:


> people va bene depending on who Rifkins is and when he wrote (I'll check but ignorance is bliss)!
> 
> Jeremy Rifkin, americano, economista (e altro ancora). Ha scritto libri molto discussi, tra cui "The End of Work" (anni '90).
> 
> anche il mio, we need a subject in English or we slide into the passive so maybe something like "how to spend the/our free time is/has become the issue"?
> 
> Se il testo si riferisce alla gestione individuale del tempo libero, secondo me così come hai detto funziona.
> Potrebbe andare così?
> "According to Rifkin's book, machines have liberated people from work, and how to spend the free time, or rather the time freed from work, has now become the issue".



@Alex Il testo non dice che per Rifkin le macchine "sembrano aver liberato ecc.".


----------



## ALEX1981X

√2 said:


> @Alex Il testo non dice che per Rifkin le macchine "sembrano aver liberato ecc.".



Non capisco il tuo intervento. Dal contenuto del libro di questa persona* emergerebbe* un qualcosa. Sembrerebbe che...etc..
Che lo dica lui a voce o tramite il libro non cambia la questione. Gira voce che, a quanto pare, *sembrerebbe* che, *emergerebbe* dal libro che....eccetera.
C'è incertezza sullo scopo e la finalità del libro ed è solo un opinione che può essere o meno condivisa. In Italiano si usa il condizionale passato in questo modo quando si riporta un qualcosa che *forse* è stato detto o *forse* è accaduto; semplicemente è una delle tante funzioni del nostro condizionale passato ma in inglese non consiglio di tradurlo in quel modo perchè è un errore


----------



## Pat (√2)

ALEX1981X said:


> Non capisco il tuo intervento. Dal contenuto del libro di questa persona* emergerebbe* un qualcosa. Sembrerebbe che...etc..
> Che lo dica lui a voce o tramite il libro non cambia la questione. Gira voce che, a quanto pare, *sembrerebbe* che, *emergerebbe* dal libro che....eccetera.
> C'è incertezza sullo scopo e la finalità del libro ed è solo un opinione che può essere o meno condivisa. In Italiano si usa il condizionale passato in questo modo quando si riporta un qualcosa che *forse* è stato detto o *forse* è accaduto; semplicemente è una delle tante funzioni del nostro condizionale passato ma in inglese non consiglio di tradurlo in quel modo perchè è un errore



Il condizionale, in questo caso, rivela a mio parere un atteggiamento di cautela da parte di chi cita Rifkin, non da parte di Rifkin stesso (avrebbero *ormai* liberato; si tratterebbe *ora solamente *di).
O Rifkin ha parlato di "fine del lavoro" e di "liberazione dal lavoro (oppressivo, dal lavoro come condanna, aggiungo io)" (e lo ha certamente fatto, anche se, a mio parere, non nella maniera semplificata che traspare dal testo da tradurre) o non lo ha fatto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alex  

Non sono così convinta dei tempi che usi nella tua proposta 

Mi spiego: "Secondo Rifkin, le macchine _avrebbero ormai liberato _l'uomo dal lavoro e _si tratterebbe _ora di gestire il tempo libero" è un condizionale che esprime a tutti gli effetti, per come la vedo io, un'opinione e non una supposizione; precisamente secondo Rifkin (opinione) e non "presumibilmente" o "parrebbe che" (supposizione). 

In inglese, userei quindi il condizionale passato: "would have + participio passato" ... ma aspetta altri interventi!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Infatti si sta "riportando" l'opinione di Rifkin secondo me. Dal punto di vista di uno o che ha letto il libro ma non ha capito ancora bene il contenuto o da parte di chi ha sentito un opinione di una altra persona che ha letto il libro.

Io la vedo similmente a "secondo quanto scrive anja, l'assassino sarebbe entrato dalla porta sul retro". L'opinione è di anja e la supposizione è di chi parla e riporta la vicenda ovviamente, in quanto non è ne è sicuro perchè non era presente in quel momento. Ci stiamo basando su ciò che è stato scritto o detto da un altra fonte d'informazione secondo me.
A pensarci bene ci sono anche altri modi per esprimerlo ma non con il condizionale passato Inglese "would have + participio passato"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Alex,  

Certo, nel tuo esempio, Anja non fa supposizioni, anzi, fornisce la sua opinione e  il dubbio viene espresso esclusivamente da chi riporta l'opinione di Anja.
A me continua a piacere il condizionale passato "would have + participio passato" ... ma forse è solo una questione di gusti personali


----------



## ALEX1981X

anja infatti dici la stessa cosa che ho detto io  Il dubbio viene espresso da chi *riporta* l'opinione e dici bene. Sostituisci anja con Rifkin e penso che il risultato sia lo stesso

In Italiano questo dubbio si può esprimere con il Condizionale passato ma in Inglese temo proprio di no.Non ho mai visto consigliato da nessuna parte questo particolare uso del past conditional inglese.
 Aspettiamo qualche madrelingua competente più di noi.

madrelingua ci siete ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Alex, 

Per me è chiaro: confermavo, infatti, che non si tratta di una supposisizione da parte di Rifkin, ma da parte dell'autore della frase


----------



## Bookmom

Jeremy Rifkin's "The End of Work" suggests that, unstoppable shifts in the nature of work as the world has know it, brought on by technological advances that continue and accelerate even as we read his book, have fundamentally changed the nature of the job market.  He is not suggesting that the end of work will give everyone the time and opportunity to find new leisure time activities.

He is suggesting that we need to redefine "work" in the face of staggering unemployment and a workforce with a bleak future of scarce opportunities, low wages and vast increases in the number of the permanently unemployed.

I would love to go into greater detail about this, but I have to go to work!  I sell books.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Hai perfettamente ragione, Bookmom: la fine del lavoro come l'abbiamo conosciuto e il tempo "liberato" come problema da gestire (questo è il motivo per cui ho chiesto più dettagli a Posse sul significato di quel "si tratterebbe di gestire il tempo libero").
Il punto è che ora qui abbiamo a che fare non con Rifkin, ma con una frase formulata da qualcuno che lo cita e lo interpreta 

(I would love to sell books!)


----------



## fitter.happier

√2 said:


> Il condizionale, in questo caso, rivela a mio parere un atteggiamento di cautela da parte di chi cita Rifkin, non da parte di Rifkin stesso (avrebbero *ormai* liberato; si tratterebbe *ora solamente *di).
> O Rifkin ha parlato di "fine del lavoro" e di "liberazione dal lavoro (oppressivo, dal lavoro come condanna, aggiungo io)" (e lo ha certamente fatto, anche se, a mio parere, non nella maniera semplificata che traspare dal testo da tradurre) o non lo ha fatto.



Ma tradurlo con il condizionale passato in inglese mi sembra comunque un errore. _According to Rifkin, machines *have freed* people from working_ funziona benissimo senza giri di parole, a differenza dell'italiano.


----------



## fabri85

Si puo' usare il condizionale ma è colloquiale, tutto qui'.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si grazie fabri è gergale e accettato nel parlato. Proprio quello che pensavo. Ma non di certo grammaticalmente giusto o consigliabile a mio modesto avviso . Il past conditional non ha proprio quell'identica funzione anche in inglese. Leggo spesso lo "Swan" e altre grammatiche e quell'uso infatti non è contemplato neanche alla lontana. Magari qualcuno mi potrà smentire mostrandomi qualche grammatica che invece lo consiglia chissà 
grazie per il tuo intervento. Very useful


----------



## Pat (√2)

fitter.happier said:


> _According to Rifkin, machines *have freed* people from working_ funziona benissimo senza giri di parole, a differenza dell'italiano.



Sono talmente d'accordo che sono stata io stessa a sollevare la questione (post #6) 
Il post che hai quotato era in risposta ad Alex, secondo il quale sarebbe stato opportuno aggiungere "allegedly" o "seem to" (non ricordo esattamente, scusa Alex).


----------



## ALEX1981X

√2 said:


> Sono talmente d'accordo che sono stata io stessa a sollevare la questione (post #6)
> Il post che hai quotato era in risposta ad Alex, secondo il quale sarebbe stato opportuno aggiungere "allegedly" o "seem to" (non ricordo esattamente, scusa Alex).



Figurati. La mia era una proposta anche in collegamento all'utile link postato. Ci sono versioni migliori della mia, e allegedely va anche un pò oltre a dire il vero.
Ma non di certo mi sento di promuovere l'uso di "would have + pp". Quello era il nocciolo del mio ragionamento


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo a tutti  

Capisco perfettamente il punto grammaticale sollevato e la sfumatura puntualizzata da Alex ... eppure leggendo la frase originale in italiano, a me viene naturale dire "According to Rifkin's book, machines would have freed people by now ..."  

La versione in italiano usa il condizionale "avrebbero liberato" proprio per sottolineare che l'autore della frase esprime dubbio personale sull'opinione di Rifkin: se dovessi tradurre la proposta di Fitter dall'inglese all'italiano "_According to Rifkin, machines *have freed* people from working ..." _non arriverei ad inserire un condizionale che non è in nessun modo espresso  perdendo completamente l'intenzione prima dell'autore. 

But that's my personal point of view and I may be astray


----------



## Pat (√2)

Anja.Ann said:


> La versione in italiano usa il condizionale "avrebbero liberato" proprio per sottolineare che l'autore della frase esprime dubbio personale sull'opinione di Rifkin: se dovessi tradurre la proposta di Fitter dall'inglese all'italiano "_According to Rifkin, machines *have freed* people from working ..." _non arriverei ad inserire un condizionale che non è in nessun modo espresso  perdendo completamente l'intenzione prima dell'autore.



Anja, se tu traducessi "*secondo Rifkin*, le macchine* hanno liberato *le persone dal lavoro", l'atteggiamento "prudente" (eccessivamente prudente, direi ) dell'autore non andrebbe in alcun modo perduto: si sta semplicemente riportando l'opinione di Rifkin.
Eventuali dubbi sulla posizione espressa da Rifkin hanno da essere resi espliciti e ben argomentati, in un testo (suppongo) scientifico: non possono essere semplicemente sottintesi mediante il "cunning use" di un condizionale. (Se l'autore intendeva "cavarsela" così, affari suoi )

(In tutto questo, Posse se l'è giustamente data a gambe )


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vedi, V2, capisco, come già detto, il tuo punto di vista, ma non lo condivido, in questo caso. 

Secondo me, non si tratta di commentare o giudicare la bontà dello scritto di un autore che, per negligenza o superficialità o volutamente, abbia tralasciato di chiarire quali fossero i suoi dubbi sul pensiero di Rifkin, ma, al contrario, si tratta di far intuire, anche nella traduzione in inglese, che tali dubbi, benché tralasciati, esistono  

Mio parere personale, tuttavia


----------



## Pat (√2)

Noi non sappiamo, però, quel che l'autore pensa o quel che l'autore ha detto nel suo scritto. Abbiamo solo una frase.

(Sempre pareri personali )


----------



## ALEX1981X

√2 said:


> Anja, se tu traducessi "*secondo Rifkin*, le macchine* hanno liberato *le persone dal lavoro", l'atteggiamento "prudente" (eccessivamente prudente, direi ) dell'autore non andrebbe in alcun modo perduto: si sta semplicemente riportando l'opinione di Rifkin.
> Eventuali dubbi sulla posizione espressa da Rifkin hanno da essere resi espliciti e ben argomentati, in un testo (suppongo) scientifico: non possono essere semplicemente sottintesi mediante il "cunning use" di un condizionale. (Se l'autore intendeva "cavarsela" così, affari suoi )
> 
> (In tutto questo, Posse se l'è giustamente data a gambe )



Concordo con te V2. Anche se si usasse quella forma siccome è presente "according to" si concerverebbe sempre un atteggiamento di prudenza in capo a chi riporta/racconta notizie provenienti da terzi. Il punto cruciale è "secondo Rifkin" e non secondo un dato empirico e incontrastabile condiviso da tutti.

In assenza di interessanti e cruciali interventi da parte di madrelingua potremmo forse concludere, che come diceva fabri85, tale uso è colloquiale e informale. Ma non proprio l'uso corretto e proprio di "would have + pp" (secondo la grammatica moderna).
interessantissima discussione direi


----------



## Pat (√2)

ALEX1981X said:


> In assenza di interessanti e cruciali interventi da parte di madrelingua potremmo forse concludere, che come diceva fabri85, tale uso è colloquiale e informale.



Alex, abbiamo l'opinione dei madrelingua:
- rrose: "would have freed".
- byrne: "have freed".
- fabri: "would have freed" è colloquiale ma non scorretto.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Perdonami V2 ma bisogna vedere se colloquiale significa corretto 

anche in italiano se dici ad esempio - se venivi te lo dicevo - è colloquiale e si sente dire Ma non è corretto dirlo.
Bisogna scindere fra le due cose
D'altronde anche il thread che ho proposto dimostra che non è corretto in certi contesti l'uso di "would have + pp" mi sembra.


----------



## Anja.Ann

ALEX1981X said:


> se venivi te lo dicevo - è colloquiale e si sente dire Ma non è corretto dirlo.



Alex,  

Per me non è colloquiale: è solo sbagliato.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anja.Ann said:


> Alex,
> 
> Per me non è colloquiale: è solo sbagliato.



Anja era solo un esempio ovviamente. Pensi che in italiano come in inglese non esistano le espressioni colloquiali, accettate certo, ma sbagliate !
Comunque non tutti i madrelingua alla domanda -  è corretto  ? -  risultano essere d'accordo su questo ! 
Se hai letto bene i thread che ho postato (che non ho inventato io) capisci che quell'uso non è proprio il massimo. Poi se a te piace e lo vuoi usare e incentivare lo stesso non sarò io a fermarti di certo 
Volevo solo dire che un conto è il colloquiale e l'informale un conto è ragionare che, secondo l'inglese corretto, se ti trovassi ad un esame, ti marcherebbero come errore.
Penso che i libri di grammatica servano ancora a qualcosa, anche se nel tempo mi rendo conto che  cosa magari era considerato sbagliato, pian piano potrà in futuro a forza di usarlo e ripeterlo tutti i giorni, diventare giusto.
è una questione di tempi


----------



## Anja.Ann

Alex,  

Volevo solo sottolineare, sempre a titolo personale, che non trovo l'espressione 





> se venivi te lo dicevo


 colloquiale, la trovo solo sbagliata, mentre, dai commenti di madrelingua che sono fin qui intervenuti, pare che "would have + p.p." possa essere realmente, al limite, colloquiale, ma non sbagliata


----------



## Pat (√2)

Okay.
Posse sta pensando di cambiare identità, forse anche sesso, e di rifugiarsi su un'isoletta del Pacifico non segnata sulle mappe.
E io, che vorrei _tanto _sapere cosa si intende esattamente con "si tratta di gestire il tempo libero", dovrò comprare una bussola e una borraccia, kiss a goodbye alla mia vita e tuffarmi nell'ignoto per mettermi sulle sue tracce.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si secondo me Posse ha cambiato identità 

anja quindi a questo punto come vedi l'uso di questa struttura , descritto nei thread che ho postato. Vedi più corretto e accettabile questo uso di "would have" oppure quello che consigliano gli altri natives, quando si riporta una notizia e simili ??


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Alex, perché questa domanda? 

Ho risposto, ma sempre secondo il mio orecchio (che certo "native" non è)  ... a me viene spontaneo dire "would have + p.p." e, credo, di avere spiegato anche il razionale che, forse, spinge il mio orecchio a preferire questa costruzione: 
non sempre il condizionale passato (italiano) esprime una supposizione (il "presumibilmente" a cui ti riferisci), ma a volte, come in questo caso specifico, può esprimere un'opinione riportata  

Grazie, a proposito, il confronto è sempre utile e piacevole!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Anja.Ann said:


> Oh, Alex, perché questa domanda?
> 
> Ho risposto, ma sempre secondo il mio orecchio (che certo "native" non è)  ... a me viene spontaneo dire "would have + p.p." e, credo, di avere spiegato anche il razionale che, forse, spinge il mio orecchio a preferire questa costruzione:
> non sempre il condizionale passato (italiano) esprime una supposizione (il "presumibilmente" a cui ti riferisci), ma a volte, come in questo caso specifico, esprimere un'opinione riportata
> 
> Grazie, a proposito, il confronto è sempre utile e piacevole!




Grazie a te anja  La mia era solo una curiosità per sapere che idea tu ti fossi fatta dopo aver letto negli altri thread e quindi in altri contesti l'uso di questa struttura.
Concordo con te che il condizionale passato (in italiano) ha variegati utilizzi.
Attenta però per quanto riguarda l'avverbio "presumibilmente". Non per forza deve essere una supposizione del parlante ma anche essere utilizzato nel riportare notizie di terzi di cui non c'è certezza nel momento in cui parli. Mi ha fatto piacere battibeccare con te (e non vuole essere sarcasmo di bassa lega)   ti ringrazio


----------



## osborne400

Ciao a tutti, this is my attempt!

*According to Rifkin's book, in fact, the machines would have liberated man from work, so it became a question of how to manage one's leisure time; time, to be more precise, that was free from work.



*


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Osborne  and welcome to the Forum! 
Thanks for your feedback too!


Alex, grazie a te!


----------



## BarbaraLamb

_"Le macchine avrebbero ormai liberato l`uomo dal lavoro e si tratterebbe, ora, solamente di gestire il tempo libero, ovvero liberato dal lavoro."_

A me non sembra affatto un'opinione. 

Having machines freed man from labour, it became only a matter of how to manage one's free time, (that is) free from work.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Barbara  

La frase è "Secondo il libro di Rifkin ..." (ossia, secondo ciò che scrive Rifkin, cioè riportando l'opinione di Rifkin): quella sarebbe l'opinione


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Avevo capito Anja, pero' non e' necessariamente *un'opinione* nel senso che altre possibilita' erano possibili.

Solo una mia opinione.


----------



## posse

Ciao, 
anzitutto devo confessare che e` davvero emozionante vedere come questo forum produce intelligenza nel tentativo di dare un semplice aiuto.. e` davvero moolto interessante questo posto! (complimenti a tutti!)

la mia intenzione e` riassumere il libro di Rifkin attraverso una frase; insomma, liquidare (in modo anche un po` polemico) il lavoro di questo autore in un solo periodo. Non e` uno stile molto educato lo so, inoltre questo autore e`troppo importante per essere dismesso in questo modo... cosi` per non essere accusato di essere frettoloso o arrogante ho usato il condizionale..

Ancora grazie, 
Posse


----------



## Pat (√2)

Posse, che bello riaverti qui!
Quindi sei *tu *l'autore, colui che ho, ehm , praticamente accusato di essere frettoloso e arrogante e di "svicolare" attraverso il "cunning use" del condizionale" 
Ora ho capito l'intento polemico del "si tratterebbe ora solamente di gestire ecc.": posso di nuovo dormire la notte 

(Davvero intrigante e divertente questa discussione )


----------

